# New RhB green Krok 415 by Marklin/LGB shipping now in Europe



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The new RhB Krok in green with running number 415 started to ship in Europe yesterday, Nov. 4th.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2551

The previous green Krok had the running number 413


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, somehow the paint and finish of this one gives more of a "scale model" feel than some of the earlier ones? 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1105&sessionid=12f26263887ad97252f954e4e1be64a6&l=english


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

It might just be the photograph. 

When we started the database 2 1/2 years ago, the pictures were limited to 640 pixels maximum and many were actually smaller. 

Then about a year ago we bumped the size up to 800 pixel and now we will take up to 1200 pixel or even larger if the model is unusually large like the Big Boy for instance. 
But to accomodate people who don't have large wide-screen monitors, the software was adjusted to reduce all large pictures down to 800 pixel on the base data sheet and when you click on the photograph, it will open in the full size it was originally uploaded. 1200 pixel for the new green Krok. 

The problem comes in because the software also adjustst the older, smaller pictures to the new 800 pixel standard size, so those pictures now get a bit fuzzy if they were smaller originally. 

I'm changing out the smaller pictures to at least the 800 pixel size, preferably 1200 pixels as I get them, but that will be a long process since we are more interested in adding new items. 

A number of usually very critical people in Europe I spoke to were quite impressed with the quality of the new green RhB passenger car by Marklin/LGB - I haven't taked to anyone who bought this green Krok and ran it through its paces, but whatever I hear - good or bad - I will post here.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, while the other photo is not great, to me, it is the entire lower drive being in what appears to be a more flat/matte finish sans silver highlights, the body is also a better finish (not glossy) and no goofy gold trim rings and the like. The roof looks better too for some reason.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah - I see what you mean:


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I do like it. Seems to have more detail. The headlamps look better. Is that a brown wire hanging down from the headlamp?


However the green looks "too green" to me. Maybe it's because it's been a long time since I saw a clean green machine.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some "light" weathering on the trucks and underframe would REALLY set things off. 

Now maybe Marklin will give us some nice Epoch I paint jobs on some cars. Happy we have some DRG offerings now too!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Where was it manufactured?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would imagine Gyor, but that is only an assumption from my other Euro speck MGB.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

There are several modifications that people have made over the years on the croks (I have seen some nice ones on Buntbahn.de). The problem with the green crok is that it never existed in mother nature. So buyers need to know that they are buying fantasy (Claude Jeanmaire "Raethische Bahn - Stammnetz - Triebfahzeuge page 97ff) . The original version had a black underbody, which change in 1968 to a grey under body. The brown was over time in differetn shades. The golden lamp rings if they would be silver







are actually prototypical. The lamp housing is by 2/3 too long







and that would be one of the first areas to tackle. I would put shrink hose aorund the brown/black wire. The lose wires look aweful.

Example of correct lamps and some other detailing in the front.









The top of the right hand rail (from stanchion upwards) needs to be painted in body color (e.g brown) and while I am at it I would replace the flimsy plastic rails with brass made ones. The cross bars in the lower half of the pantographs need to be clipped away.

Overall it one of the great RhB models that with a little TCL can look marvelous.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 06 Nov 2010 10:20 AM 
Where was it manufactured?

Not sure since I haven't spoken to anyone who has had one in their hot little hands.

But the final assembly of the brown Krok was done in Hungary (see pix below) so I would assume it's the same for this one as Garrett mentioned.

Tough to tell sometimes - there is no requirement in Europe to identify the country of manufacture - also, many parts come from other suppliers all over the world, so when we add the country of manufacture in the database, we mean the country where the final product is assembled.


I personally haven't seen any consisten quality differences between LGB Hungary and LGB China manufacture - the LGB China packaging is actually a bit better in my experience.


Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 06 Nov 2010 03:07 PM 
The cross bars in the lower half of the pantographs need to be clipped away.




I always wondered why they added that lower cross brace in the first place and if it was required for practical reasons in the model to provide extra strength when running on catenary.
After all, it's not prototypical and only adds to the manufacturing cost.


Knut


----------

